# Glasses/Contacts



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I need to wear contacts everyday my eyes are pretty bad.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I wear contacts. I wish I had a pair of glasses too though.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

I wear glasses. I wish I could wear contacts, but I have really, really dry eyes (they suggested surgery!). I actually tried contacts, but they wouldn't stay in my (overly dry) eyes.

Some day, I'd like to try laser eye surgery, but that will have to wait. For now, I'm stuck with glasses. :sigh I hate them because I don't think guys are willing to even give a second glance at girls with glasses. I try to go without them sometimes, but I'm pretty nearsighted, so that's not always a good idea. :lol


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

I wear glasses. I'm near sighted.

I have two pair of glasses. One regular pair and the other for using the computer. I wear the computer glasses most of the time since it gives me adequate vision in most situations. But I wear my regular glasses when I'm driving (obviously).


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Glasses for seeing distance.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been wearing contacts for the past 20 years. Since 1990 I've been using Acuvue disposable contacts. I can't really do anything without vision correction. My prescription is -4.75 & -4.00, which means that if I squint I can see the giant 'E' at the top of an eye chart and that's it.

I have a pair of glasses that I only use when I have my contacts off. They're 8 years old, but my prescription has hardly changed in that time so they still work. I find glasses uncomfortable and getting glasses in a stronger prescription presents problems. Lenscrafters fails to tell you that polycarbonate lenses in my prescription will result in significant & totally unacceptable distortion. High index lenses provide much better visual quality, but still aren't thin in my prescription -- I could have gotten truly thin high index lenses, but then you end up with more distortion in exchange for the ultimate in thinness.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I wear glasses as well.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm mildly nearsighted. I only wear glasses when I drive or am running errands. I don't need to wear them all the time yet.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I wear contacts. Luckily, unlike some people I have no problem wearing contacts all day. My eyes aren't terrible, but i get headaches if I don't wear contacts. My perscription is -0.50 and -1.50 I think.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't need them.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I wear glasses, and I need them. My vision is the worst ever.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

My left eye is -4.75 and my right eye is -5.50. So yeah, I'm pretty blind. I've worn contacts for 16 years now (since I was 11 years old). I used to wear my glasses sometimes, too, but I can't anymore because they aren't strong enough and it drives me crazy. I need to make an appointment to get a new prescription.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

soundgardener76 said:


> Some day, I'd like to try laser eye surgery, but that will have to wait. For now, I'm stuck with glasses. :sigh I hate them because I don't think guys are willing to even give a second glance at girls with glasses. I try to go without them sometimes, but I'm pretty nearsighted, so that's not always a good idea. :lol


I was in a course once with a woman who had laser surgery. She said it was really painful. I think I'll stick to my glasses.
I think girls in glasses are really cute.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I wear glasses just for driving, watching movies, etc.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm supposed to wear glasses but I don't. They got broken in my backpack when I was 11 and I just never got around to getting another pair. I can see alright without them unless I'm trying to read a blackboard or something.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I now have both glasses and contacts again, although I do not even know why I wasted money on glasses because I will hardly ever wear them.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't wear glasses or contacts, but I know I need them. :fall I'm so blind:hide


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I used to wear contacts, but now my eyes are too sensitive and dry; I wear glasses all the time and really don't like them at all. I want to have the surgery, but it's really expensive and I would have to still wear glasses for some things--like driving and watching TV--they told me, so I don't know if it's worth it. My husband met me when I was wearing glasses, he wears glasses and we both have no problem with it.

Plus in the desert--you must wear sunglasses--it gets so bright here in the summer--it's blinding--we both have transitions and they really help--except in the car with the UV glass in the windows, so that is a problem.

Suzi


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I wear glasses. I started to need them in high school and by college I couldn't see the blackboard unless sitting in the first row. I've tried contacts 2-3 times but my eyes are very dry so contacts are uncomfortable. I have actually had contacts pop right out of my eye because the eye was so dry.

I considered laser surgery but I'm not sure I'm a good candidate. For one thing, my night vision is already very bad and I've read that laser surgery can make it worse. Also, my eyes don't focus on the same point in space as they should. They are just a little off. As a result, objects in my vision overlap a little bit (like seeing double). Glasses can correct that to some extent, but surgery can't.


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm afraid contacts my roll into my head


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Glasses: but only for reading and driving.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I used to need glasses when I was a kid, due to some eye problem (???). After a while I didn't need them anymore. Now they tell me I will probably need glasses again when I'm in my 40s. But maybe the world will end before then.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I only wear one lens.. :fall


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

My contacts are just for show.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I wear glasses, but I only got them less than 3 years ago, and I'm only slightly shortsighted (it's blurry far away for me). I only wear my glasses when I go out. I tried wearing contacts once but my eyes are overly sensitive so I couldn't get them in!


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

i wear glasses, ive worn them since i was around 8 or so i think
and i hate them, i think i look so much better without them
but i was never able to afford contacts...UNTIL NOW!! muhahah, as soon as I'm back home after this semester, i'm getting them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had glasses for about eight years, until I lost them. I have had to go without them since. I just can't seem to get myself to an optometrist.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

...............


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I said both. I wear contacts when I'm going somewhere, but when I'm just sitting inside my house I put on my glasses. I have a few pairs of glasses, so I'm not just resticted to one monotonous frame.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Contacts


----------



## no7483 (Jun 5, 2005)

Both. But in public I wear contacts because I am self-conscious about my unflattering glasses...


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Contacts because I'm vain, I guess.  Although my glasses are pretty cute too.


----------

